# it's Friday pics time



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This one was shot yesterday at sundown from my dock in Seabrook Shipyard. We have a huge family of quaker parrots that live in the area and they came home to roost as I was washing down the boat. Not to hijack my own thread, but my thanks to everyone for the support and such with all the new changes around here. It's been a long week, but it's finally Friday. Yea buddy!


----------



## PowersportsGuy (Aug 26, 2008)

nice photo


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

This little painted bunting flew into the wndow and knocked himself for a loop. After a few minutes he went off on his merry way.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

me and my son on our 1st dove hunt together on opening morning. hoping this'll be a long tradition for us...

rbt2


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Trout from last weekends Trip









She got hungry I guess









After 23 yrs we still have fun together









Hanging on the back porch


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Buick 455*

Here are some pics of my 1976 buick 455 being built so it can go in 69 skylark.

















Here is the rebuilt th400


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Grandson thinks he is now in the same league with Phelps. (goggles and all)*

*Fair quaility pic for a cell phone.*


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

*I'm ready for Winter!!*

These are the results of an overnight blizzard in Missouri, a couple of year in late December. This is what we woke up to at my grandmothers house. Took us a couple of hours just to get out of the driveway.

Brian


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Monday's hunt with my little buddy,

Astros game,

and a couple for the snake lovers,


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

kurt68 said:


> Monday's hunt with my little buddy,
> 
> Astros game,
> 
> and a couple for the snake lovers,


Is that going in your fish box?

CUT THE LINE! CUT THE LINE!!


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

*737 vs Goose*

One of our 737s met a flock of Canadin geese. I think the logbook also said something about changing the seat covers.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*My Lil Drummer*

I'm gunna have to buy Maddie a real set of drums so she can jam with her daddy. Every time we go to my brothers house she has to play the drums to his rock band video.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

*Great to be an american*

Here's to our next VP


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Pic's taken in Hawaii this week.

.


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

Looks like some varmints are going to have a bad weekend in Freer! LOL! And I must say Palin is HOT!


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Great pics all the way 'round.

What kind of glider?


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

ops for got the pic!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

rockhound76 said:


> Great pics all the way 'round.
> 
> *What kind of glider?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> .


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

*Deadhorse, AK*

These are from a job site I just got back from on the slope...


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Posted these in a report earlier... but a few shots from a recent offshore trip in the yaks:


----------



## TylerF (Aug 19, 2005)

The family at the Astros game.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

tomball terror said:


> ops for got the pic!


That gun mount would not work for me........They would get way to filthy on my polaris. I've got the stock tires and mine still throw junk up...


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

1. 1st day of school

2&3. My new boy


----------



## Mrs. Knot (Sep 11, 2005)

Mont said:


> This one was shot yesterday at sundown from my dock in Seabrook Shipyard. We have a huge family of quaker parrots that live in the area and they came home to roost as I was washing down the boat. Not to hijack my own thread, but my thanks to everyone for the support and such with all the new changes around here. It's been a long week, but it's finally Friday. Yea buddy!


 Hey Mont.

I am enjoying the new format on 2cool. Love the pic
Adeline


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

Palmetto said:


> That gun mount would not work for me........They would get way to filthy on my polaris. I've got the stock tires and mine still throw junk up...


Yeah the Outlaws will come off before we leave this evening and I am looking at moving the gun rack to the front rack. I was just looking at my options last night.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

A few from our AK trip this July


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Anybody can go down river......we chose to rig up the Old Town with a 2.5 mariner and go up from the mouth of the Guadalupe at Canyon to the first bar seven miles up. It worked, but was kinda unstable......got outrigger pontoons in process as I speak......I think the darn thing will plane off with the outriggers.....photo's to follow, if I live.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

*My son 23 weeks old.*




























*My triple yellow Datura's are really putting on a show now.*




























*Starsky & Hutch*


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW, those Alaska pictures are awsome? How you like to stick a gig in that 400lb. flounder?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*"My triple yellow Datura's are really putting on a show now."*

Wow!!! Those are exquisite! I have never seen those before. Do they grow fairly easy? Wonder if they would grow in San Antonio?


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

*Under the Birds in POC*

POC bird shoot. Under the birds...


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

couple of pics taken from the master bedroom of our new house in spring


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

sandollr said:


> *"My triple yellow Datura's are really putting on a show now."*
> 
> Wow!!! Those are exquisite! I have never seen those before. Do they grow fairly easy? Wonder if they would grow in San Antonio?


Thanks,
They will probably grow better in SA than here. I have 1000's of pictures of Daturas and Brugmansia that I grow.

PM sent. I will tell you a little about them.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Christmas Eve in South Shore Harbour 4 years ago....kids were out 'til 2 am that night. I'm sure it made a memory for 'em.

Craig


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The beach and Alice Cooper at Rock the Bayou


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

*Caving in Sonora and Carlsbad*

My son and I on adventure tours at Caverns of Sonora and Carlsbad Caverns a few weeks ago.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*2cooler's Low Rider!*

You ought to see the BIG one! H/U


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My last two days at work designing and building a test fixture.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*my family*

my family my pride and joy


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

My wife and I making the best out of a bad situation.

I couldn't let her get the long one, people would think she was my daughter!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Repeat for sweepee.lol She is my pride n-joy!


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Be Young,More power to your wife. Great photos. Mine did the same thing. Her hair came back thicker and richer than before and I like the style now. At first, I said you don't need no stinkin' store-bought hair. In the end, I think it made her feel better, but I liked the no-hair look just fine. I tried to have some fun with her wigs, but she got mad at me when I asked her to buy some "special" hair...you know, a blonde one, and a redhead and a nasty spiky brunette I could call "Ingrid". No joy with that idea.

When it started growing back, she decided to keep it short. I love the way it looks. Here's a photo of her "ringing the bell" at the end of treatment. That was her "store bought" hair.










My son is also a survivor (leukemia and cord blood transplant). Here he is the day of his transplant









and now, 10 years later:


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Great pics eveyone, here are some of our old fuzz ball, the new pup that adopted our back yard, both dogs interacting and the kiddos playing with the new pup.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*pics*

Best pic i got this summer........well maybe the worst pic!!!!


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Nice pics everybody!!!


----------

